# High-End-Gaming PC (Schulprojekt)



## unconvincible (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo PCGH'ler,

für ein Schulprojekt muss ich mir einen High-End-Gaming PC zusammenstellen.
Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist an dieser Stelle nicht wirklich wichtig, es geht eher darum, dass der Rechner richtig gut und viel Leistung hat. Er sollte die nächsten 3-5 Jahre die Spiele mind. auf Hoch (schön wäre Ultra (höchste Einstellung)) spielen können (sofern dies möglich ist, da sich die Spieleentwickler ja immer was neues einfallen lassen )
Ein Preislimit/Budget ist nicht gegeben, dennoch übertreibt nicht mit euren Angeboten, ich denke maximal 10.000€ sollten ausreichen 

Mein aktuelles Setup wäre folgendes, ich weiß aber nicht, ob noch irgendwas fehlt, vielleicht verbessert werden kann oder sonstiges (vor allem mit der Wasserkühlung kenne ich mich 0 mit aus). Was könntet ihr hier vorschlagen?
- Gehäuse (AeroCool GT-S White Edition): AeroCool GT-S White Edition mit Sichtfenster (EN52179) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Mainboard (ASUS ROG Rampage V Extreme/U3.1): ASUS ROG Rampage V Extreme/U3.1 (90MB0JG1-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- CPU (Intel Core i7-5930K, 6x 3.50GHz): Intel Core i7-5930K, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne KÃ¼hler (BX80648I75930K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- CPU-Kühler (Enermax Liqtech 120 ): Enermax Liqtech 120 (ELC-LT120X-HP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- GPU 3x (Zotac GeForce GTX 980 OC 4GB GDDR5): Zotac GeForce GTX 980 OC 4GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI 3x DP Referenzdesign | Neu im Sortiment | hoh
- GPU-Kühler (XSPC Razor GTX 980): http://geizhals.de/xspc-razor-gtx-980-a1209340.html
- RAM (G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz + Turbulence III DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3300): http://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws-...imm-kit-16gb-f4-3300c16q-16grkd-a1166216.html
- Soundkarte (ASUS Xonar Essence STX II 7.1): http://geizhals.de/asus-xonar-essence-stx-ii-7-1-90ya00nn-m0ua00-a1085709.html
- SSD (Samsung SSD 840 PRO 512GB): http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-pro-512gb-mz-7pd512bw-a841491.html
- HDD 4x (Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s): http://geizhals.de/seagate-desktop-sshd-2tb-st2000dx001-a988347.html
- Laufwerk (LG Electronics BH16NS40 schwarz): http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-bh16ns40-schwarz-bh16ns40-auar10b-a882988.html
- Netzteil fehlt, hättet ihr hier gute Vorschläge?
- Monitor (ASUS PQ321QE, 31.5"): http://geizhals.de/asus-pq321qe-90lm00j0-b01870-a956562.html
- Soundsystem (Teufel Concept E 450 Digital): http://geizhals.de/teufel-concept-e-450-digital-schwarz-a978956.html

Zur Maus, Tastatur und Headset habe ich mir noch nix herausgesucht, habe ihr hier vielleicht mit irgendwas gute Erfahrungen gemacht oder könnt ihr etwas empfehlen?

Nochmal zur Erinnerung, dies ist nur ein theoretisches Projekt, dieses wird nicht in die Tat umgesetzt ^^.
Es soll sich um einen reinen Gaming-PC handeln, er muss also nicht für Bild-/Videobearbeitung o.Ä. ausgelegt sein.

Bei dem Schulprojekt handelt es sich nur um den PC an sich, sondern auch zu allem, was dazu gehört, also wenn ich irgendwas vergesse habe oder ihr noch etwas gutes kennt, was nicht fehlen sollte (Hardware oder Software oder sonstiges), immer her damit 

Freue mich auf eure Hilfe/Vorschläge/etc.
Danke im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kai Leonhardt


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Juni 2015)

unconvincible schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Erinnerung, dies ist nur ein theoretisches Projekt, dieses wird nicht in die Tat umgesetzt ^^.



Das verstehe ich jetzt irgendwie nicht. Wozu lässt du dir das dann zusammenstellen, wenn es nicht realisiert wird?


----------



## unconvincible (13. Juni 2015)

Es ist ein Schulprojekt (keiner wird das bezahlen) sowas wie eine Facharbeit halt ^^. Frag meinen Lehrer, ich hab mir das nicht ausgedacht 
Meine Gruppe hat das Thema "Gaming-PC". Dort sollen wir drei Varianten vorschlagen, Minimal, Optimal und High-End, die anderen beiden sind soweit fertig, es fehlt hier nur noch die High-End Variante, kenne mich aber leider mit diesem ganzen Zeug nicht so aus, darum mein Beitrag hier im Forum


----------



## unconvincible (13. Juni 2015)

In der Ausbildung, erster Lehrjahr.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2015)

Na. Sich high End ausdenken ist doch einfach. 
Nimm das teuerste wo gibt und fertig ist high End.
Du solltest hier nur Threads eröffnen, wenn dahinter auch eine Kaufoption besteht.
Ansonsten bitte die Rumpelkammer nutzen.


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2015)

unconvincible schrieb:


> Er sollte die nächsten 3-5 Jahre die Spiele mind. auf Hoch (schön wäre Ultra (höchste Einstellung)) spielen können



Egal was Du baust, der PC bricht heute schon ein.
Spiel doch mal Arma3/Dayz. Da ist die CPU zu lahm.
Spiel doch mal Star Citizen, da ist die Grafik-Lösung zu lahm, bzw. ohne DX12 hängt man da auch ständig im CPU-Limit.

Und wie war das mit 3-5 Jahre?


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Juni 2015)

Hab das Thema mal in die RuKa verschoben. Wie schon angemerkt wurde, ist das ziemlich sinnfrei einen Thread zu erstellen, wenn die Komponenten gar nicht gekauft werden. Daher auch unpassend im Komplettrechnerforum.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juni 2015)

Schreib dem Lehrer dass es Zukunftssicherheit nur in Form einer Konsole gibt^^ Keiner kennt die Anforderungen der Spiele in 3 - 5 Jahren. Du kannst einen derzeitigen HIgh End PC machen, i7-5820k + 2x Titan X befeuert von einem Dark Power Pro 11 850W, NH D15 als Kühler, Enthoo Primo als Case und ein X99 Mainboard sowie 16 GB DDR4 Ram, viel mehr geht kaum. Sowas wäd für mich ein High End PC.


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

Ich würde auch M4gi's Vorschlag empfehlen. Da ist wenigstens ein WaKü sowie noch ein wenig Spielraum für Peripherie vorhanden.


----------

